# Anyone do any baking on Halloween?



## TheInhumans

Besides the usual candy eating and giving out anyone do any baking or making of any treats?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 bakes a birthday cake for himself, and that's it. I don't think it's worth making anything to pass out because it's highly likely most parents would weed out and discard any homemade treats their kids bring home.


----------



## Troll Wizard

Just don't have time on Halloween, too busy getting final touches done and my costume on for the big event. Since I do most of the cooking and a little baking (my wife does most of the baking), we just don't. Any baking is done the weekend before Halloween.


----------



## [email protected]

I bought a skull cake pan at Michael's last year and served it at my party. It worked great and was an amazing centerpiece for the dessert table. Pam cooking spray "For Baking" works like magic. (That ends my commercial for Michael's and Pam.). Now eat cake.


----------



## Death's Door

I bake brownies with Halloween sprinkles and cupcakes that look like mummy and frankenstein faces on them. I usually make these two days before Halloween. I don't give these out to TOTers but I have open house and whoever (friends, family and neighbors) visits can help themselves to the display of goodies along with pumpkin spice fudge, popcorn balls, halloween fudge (one chocolate layer and one orange flavored layer), chocolate covered pretzels, chocolate covered oreos along with M&Ms and Hershey Kisses.


----------



## dommyboy

Yeah, i know i won't let my kids eat anything that is not wrapped (like candy wrappers). It's just the world we live in today unfortunately. However, I've recently been trying my hand at pumpkin cheesecake...two layer, in mini graham cracker crusts. super easy and fun for parties!


----------



## ZombieMa

I bake for Hallowen, not to give out to random kids but for the neighbors and coworkers and friends. I usually make sugar cookies with fondant decorations, and cupcakes.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

My former neighbor gets baked. Does that count?


----------



## LilMissSunshine

I usually bake something every week, I also have a skull 3D pan, I'll probably bake a few of those around halloween to share with family and friends. I'd also like to make up little treat bags for like my mail person, trash men, lawn care folk.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I buy from the bakery....does that count???


----------



## Wispurs

BioHazardCustoms said:


> My former neighbor gets baked. Does that count?


LOL Bio.

I have plans of making some Halloween cake pops for my daughter's friends.
With the weather getting chilly it inspires me to bake.


----------



## Mistress Macabre

Baking is done ahead of time and only for party guests. This year I'm trying to do a bleeding cake and coffin brownies.


----------



## scarycher

funny BHC... to busy to bake on Halloween


----------



## PMTT

I do but only for our Halloween Party and sometimes for the kids to take to school


----------



## krissylynn

I do, tons and tons! I love to make tasty things that look scary.


----------



## somethingwicked

I love to bake random treats throughout the month of October, but they usually go to friends, family, and work only and by the time Halloween gets here I am usually so busy with our other festivities and usually tired of baking by then lol


----------



## tigerlily6vs7

I make lots of candies and what nots but i dont hand them out. I make them for the kids that have a field trip to our house every year to see the decorations and for my kid's friends.


----------



## tigerlily6vs7

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I buy from the bakery....does that count???


I would love to own a bakery and make Halloween candies, cakes, ect that most stores wouldnt think of making.


----------



## Fright Boy

*Thanks for the reminder; my wife owes me Gingerdeadmen and ghost shaped cookies.*


----------



## Odette

I bought a couple packages of that new "rolled and ready" sugar cookie dough sheets by Toll House to try out my new Halloween cutters on. Yeah yeah, I know what you're thinking, "lazy much?!", but anything to make it a bit easier, right, LOL?! We are making them for ourselves and family though. We usually just pass out candy to TOT's if they come. But yeah, I always like to make a little something for the holiday.


----------



## nimblemonkey

I'll weigh in here... Yes I DO bake, but for the community Halloween party. I live near a rural village and since I live up the hill from the village, I never get trick or treaters to come up my hill. So if you can't get them to come up the mountain, you move the mountain; or in my case, you organize a community party down in the village in the church basement and do a haunted house in the one room schoolhouse across from the church. I get to celebrate my favorite holiday with a haunt and we all get to show off our treat skills at the party. I make small chocolate skulls by melting white choc bark or chips and filling a couple of skull ice cube trays which I then place in the fridge to harden. I also make meringue ghosts (joy of baking- there's an online video) and almond cookies in the shape of witch fingers with an almond as the fingernail. Last year I also baked mini red velvet cupcakes with white cream cheese frosting with two oozing puncture marks on top (oozing with red decorating gel)


----------

